# Edd China has left Wheeler Dealers



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaat!

Yes, he's left. Gone onto new projects.

Being replaced by Ant Anstead.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

That must be hot off the press. I can't see anything on Google as yet.

My bad - http://www.discoveryuk.com/press-release-210317/


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i saw this over on FB about an hour ago, wonder if he'll follow Mike Brewer into opening his owner dealership :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Will that be the end of For the Love of Cars?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i saw this over on FB about an hour ago, wonder if he'll follow Mike Brewer into opening his owner dealership :lol:


If he does lets hope it works out better than his MOT test station http://portbfs.co.uk/blog/articles/grease-junkie-garage-limited-liquidation-report


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Man what's happening in the world.....first Aaron from Fast n Loud now Edd.. ....


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Will that be the end of For the Love of Cars?


And not a moment too soon, as Philip Glenister reckoned that Donabate was in Northern Ireland. Jebus, the man travelled over to buy a car ffs.

PS. It's in County Dublin.

Cooks


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I did start to wonder in recent episodes if they were both getting on together, there seemed to be some awkwardness between the pair, and Mike started doing little bits to the car and edd was missing ?


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

Am sure it will have something to do with Brewer selling the whole thing to Discovery to produce and ending the production by their own production company a few series back when it switched to America.
Hope Ed goes back to doing a more classic Wheeler Dealers type show and drop all that scripted rubbish.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh no.. won't be as enjoyable to watch IMO. 

Edd is great!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Arh gutted Ed is leaving WD I really like watching him. I will have to keep an eye on what his "new projects" are that he refers to.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

The show has gone downhill in the last few series.Staged buying and selling of the cars etc.Mike Brewer ruins the show imo with his approach.Loved it 10 years ago,but now its gone typical american trash tv


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Sad news but I only watched WD for the Ed China sections as I found them really informative. Often fast forwarded through the Mike Brewer sections as he just annoys me and detracts from a great tv show


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

As confirmed by that video, the reason most of us have started to dislike it...is the reason Edd does too.

I'll defo be very interested in what his next move is.

It does annoy me that all the quality car programs their used to be, is born series etc, is now all 'reality tv' crap.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I remember a time when the only 'reality' TV programmes were Candid Camera and New Faces. Now, you'd be hard pressed not to tune into a reality TV programme - and I use reality sparingly as they are almost always scripted to within an inch of their lives. If that wasn't bad enough, they're scripted to appeal to the lowest common denominator across the population. WD became like this - a stupid parody of its former self with Mike acting out some kind of moronic sketch for the amusement of idiots. Maybe I'm just getting old but I yearn for proper programmes aimed at people who didn't spend their time at school licking windows and smoking behind the bike sheds.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaat!
> 
> Yes, he's left. Gone onto new projects.
> 
> Being replaced by Ant Anstead.


Must be something to do with Discovery...Arron leaves GMG, Ed leaves WD....pattern emerging?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Didn't realise WD was quite as big as it is. I like Edd on the show but Mike always annoyed me whenever he was on screen.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Big shame that, I could watch Ed working all day but used to skip through Mike's bits unless he was at some workshop going through a process.

Too many shows on Tv that I would watch but don't because I can't get past the reality/dilemma factor. It's a tv show, it doesn't matter if a car is ready because Joe Bloggs is collecting it at 2.37pm. He's having his car souped up and fixed for free, he's hardly going to kick off because the new wheels haven't arrived. FFS.!!!

Surely the demographic they want watching these shows are ones that won't fall for all that guff, not my kids age who watch shows along these lines and fall for all the flannel!!!!


----------



## Dave170 (Feb 12, 2006)

Shame that Edd is going, Hopefully another show lined up for him, without Mike Brewer. I sort of turned off from Wheeler Dealers when they started in America, been a couple of cars like the BMW 2002. But lost all interest when Mike Brewer started working on the cars.

Think Wheeler Dealers has had it's day. Be nice to see Edd work on more classics maybe like Car SOS.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Gutted that he is leaving but like others have said the show just isn't as good now. The changes made to suit a worldwide audience has ruined it.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So just watched the video on Ed's Youtube channel...basically its the yanks that have fecked it up and ****ed him off and thats why he is leaving!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> So just watched the video on Ed's Youtube channel...basically its the yanks that have fecked it up and ****ed him off and thats why he is leaving!


Exactly what I thought. It seems to be a trend these days, even when it comes to cars. Look what Ford did trying to make global cars instead of cars for the European (UK) market. Same here, take the "Britishness" out of WD and your left with just another US car makeover show and a lot of very peed off fans all over the world, who liked it for what it was.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

The real reason:

http://sniffpetrol.com/2017/03/22/edd-china-reveals-real-reason-for-wheeler-dealers-departure/


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

tosh said:


> The real reason:
> 
> http://sniffpetrol.com/2017/03/22/edd-china-reveals-real-reason-for-wheeler-dealers-departure/


Seems a load of cobblers to me.
You can understand everything he says.
Not like he is very broad accented like say a Jock or a Paddy.


----------



## scrounger (Apr 17, 2008)

I echo the views of all of the above. 

I'm interested in Edd's skills in turning a heap of crap into something decent and selling it on to make a profit. 

Again, GMC and Discovery started to include bits about the GM bar and grill and all that crap. I'm not interested in what they have for tea or their outside interests. I'm interested in the oily bits and how they do it. 

Makes you wonder how the likes of GMG and American Chopper would have coped in the real world without the publicity and marketing of the Discovery channel.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

I did see this on twitter , after watching the video it all made sense. Over the many years and episodes watching WD the interest has been in watching Mike source a car , things to look out for , the price to pay , the chemistry between them , identifying the problems , how to fix it etc and then the finished result. The later episodes have been missing out on all the work done by Ed and seemed quite condensed . It's a shame that a winning formula has been tampered with , good luck Ed and Mike , hope it still works out:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

brooklandsracer said:


> Not like he is very broad accented like say a Jock or a Paddy.


I'll have yousuns know that we are nat broad accented so we aren't.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Cookies said:


> I'll have yousuns know that we are nat broad accented so we aren't.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Eh? What? Can someone put subtitles up please

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I spoke to ED at the restoration show at the NEC and he said that he has something big coming on soon, so should be good to see him on ?? Soon:thumb:


----------

